# Possible root method for .621+ D2 A955 (Could be Universal)



## Jajarem64 (May 7, 2012)

First off, any unix based system MUST have a root account, unfortunately on the OTA .621 update for the A955. The root account is in a SHADOW file. This means it's well hidden. Any current rooting methods of course, won't work. Until... A good hacker or the Government comes along. Let me say this again. The root account, is SHADOWED. This means the root account is only used during flashing, or the first boot up of the device after the flash to finish up everything. I haven't looked into the possibility that the root account is actually somehow, integrated into the Boot Loader. You can think of the Boot Loader as a Bios for the .621 update which controls everything within the system itself. Considered highly unlikely by my source, but it would be the best way for Moto to screw us all over. All I have to say is, get to work. For those who know what I'm speaking of, you already know how to examine the file structure of the system. Developing a magical piece of software that can root the system, has already been deemed possible by someone I've spoke with who holds high importance to certain agencies. That's all I have for you guys as of this time, goodluck.

Note - Disassembly of the firmware update will help, the anti-rooting method could be randomized in each system to help them further secure the devices from the public methods. So this means, the root account being shadowed doesn't have to be in the same exact location of each device. Every device could have it anywhere. Those who have already figured this out, have the world in the palm of their hands. So, you will have to do all your analysis during the flashing or first boot of the device after a flash. Analyzing the device already updated with and running .621 is pointless, you must reflash in-order to begin your analysis.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

I think you should get off drugs.

What you posted about /etc/shadow makes no sense from a *NIX systems programmer and administrator's point of view.

Everything else is just empty words. Mostly wrong, too.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

is there a way to prove him wrong? At this point we are all just desperate for root.


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

There's no need to.

What he said makes no sense. Every single *NIX/Linux distribution uses shadow (or master.passwd in BSD variants) files, because storing passwords in a publicly accessible file (/etc/passwd must be readable by everyone) is insecure.

The root account is not used during flashing, it's also not "used during the first boot-up". The bootloader, that performs flashing, runs way before the OS loader starts. It doesn't even know what "root" means, and it doesn't need to. Every time the OS starts, all kinds of system services are launched with root rights.

Disassembly will not help you in any way (in a favourable time frame, that is). All you get from disassembly is millions of lines of Assembler code. Assembler is not something you can easily read.

Exploits for Linux are usually made by analysing the OS's source code and/or the framework, and looking for poor coding in the source or security flaws in the framework/init scripts/etc.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

I understand thank you

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sooo after all this are we any closer to finding a root method? lol


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

If you mean the OP's stuff, it has nothing to do at all with rooting the device.

Otherwise, you need something like what we have for the A956 (DROID2 GLOBAL); an SBF image that flashes everything except /system.


----------



## nomad5133 (Dec 10, 2011)

Do you know if making an SBF image like that is being worked on? I just havent seen any threads that people are constantly posting trying to figure out a root method


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

nomad5133 said:


> Do you know if making an SBF image like that is being worked on? I just havent seen any threads that people are constantly posting trying to figure out a root method


Been tried and doesnt work.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

So where does that leave us?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

slogar25 said:


> So where does that leave us?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


Finding exploits for the software it's running. Buffer overflow, etc...

And also not posting topics with highly MISLEADING topics full of fluff information that's been skewed by the authors lack of knowledge in unix security and permissions.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

Nice

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jabberwockish (Aug 29, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> I think you should get off drugs.
> 
> What you posted about /etc/shadow makes no sense from a *NIX systems programmer and administrator's point of view.
> 
> Everything else is just empty words. Mostly wrong, too.


_And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing._


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

I read these forums because I'm not that educated on these matters so I appreciate any help I acquire. Where I am getting lost is the inability to gain any permissions from my phone at all. I guess my question is;how/where to look for these expliots? Sorry if it is a dumb question but I am really trying to learn.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Quoting my earlier post:

Exploits for Linux are usually made by analysing the OS's source code and/or the framework, and looking for poor coding in the source or security flaws in the framework/init scripts/etc.

If someone actually makes a working exploit for 4.5.x builds on the DROIDs it'll probably hit every DROID resource in less than a day like it happened with droid3 easy root stuff.


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

This is pretty disappointing. I don't get it. What's the chances that this phone will ever gain root again?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

slogar25 said:


> This is pretty disappointing. I don't get it. What's the chances that this phone will ever gain root again?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


None thanks to you. All devs are now abandoning the Droid 2. Thanks >:|



Spoiler



/joke


----------



## slogar25 (May 22, 2012)

I know, I know. I'm impatient. I never meant to imply that no one is working on this. Sorry for whining. Thanks for putting me back into place though.haha

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

